# Better Mixing Buy For $100: Waves SSL Bundle or Ozone or Neutron Standard?



## Mannas (Jun 10, 2020)

Waves has a nice 40% off sale plus a free plugin if you spend $50 and 2 free if you spend $100. Izotope also has a deal where you can upgrade any Essentials version to the standard for $100. I'm looking at options for mixing. I mainly focus on old school Boom Bap style beats. If I looked at Waves I'd probably get the SSL bundle and the eMo F2 Filter to put me over $100 then the DBX 160 compressor and NLS or Renaissance Bass or something similar for the free ones. I don't really know about Izotope so I'm not sure Ozone or Neutron. I don't know which is the better way to go. Any recommendations either way?


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 10, 2020)

Mannas said:


> Waves has a nice 40% off sale plus a free plugin if you spend $50 and 2 free if you spend $100. Izotope also has a deal where you can upgrade any Essentials version to the standard for $100. I'm looking at options for mixing. I mainly focus on old school Boom Bap style beats. If I looked at Waves I'd probably get the SSL bundle and the eMo F2 Filter to put me over $100 then the DBX 160 compressor and NLS or Renaissance Bass or something similar for the free ones. I don't really know about Izotope so I'm not sure Ozone or Neutron. I don't know which is the better way to go. Any recommendations either way?


Ozone gives you the most bang for the buck... Really depends on if you're after 'vibey' sounding stuff, or looking to fill your kit with new tools...

The SSL sound is definitely a vibe thing. That said ozone has some vibe too.. A tape emulation, a vintage compressor and limiter, a Pultec EQ... Plus the exciter does a bunch of tube/tape/console circuit emulations. (And can add insane detail like nothing else I have. IMO this is Ozone's hidden gem, and my not-so-secret weapon)... Plus you get a bunch of crazy powerful tools that are just as useful for mixing as they are for mastering... The odds of me not using something from Ozone in a mix are zero.

One of the most widely used pieces of software I have .Definitely worth a demo...
That said I'm an Ozone freak so don't necessarily take my advice lol.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2020)

Maybe reconsider the SSL Bundle if you take the Waves route. The CLA Mixhub has the SSL4000 E-strip but also 8 times 8 mixing buckets for a total of 64 strips. It also has the Bluey compression, next to the SSL compressor. I believe you lose the G EQ but you do have a totally integrated SSL suite for less $. The NLS is also very cool for adding secret sauce flavor.

But I guess the CLA Mixhub has sort of replaced the SSL Bundle for me. You could even get the G EQ for free and slot that in. The mixhub has one insert.

For mastering have a look at the Abbey Road Mastering TG plugin, which is very cool as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Mannas said:


> to put me over $100


They even lowered it to $90 for two free plugins


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Ozone is for mastering, Neutron for mixing. You may also have a look at the $199 Izotope “crossgrade” over at Plugin Boutique. It is way better value than “your” $99 upgrade

you can get this for “just” $100 more:

*) EDIT: the same upgrade is directly available from Izotope website as a so called “loyalty offer”. It may be a safer way to make sure you’re eligible 


*What’s included?*
Neutron 3 Advanced


Eight individual component plug-ins
Neutron 3 Visual Mixer
iZotope Relay
Nectar 3


Celemony Melodyne 5 essential
RX 7 Breath Control
Ozone 9 Advanced


Includes 12 individual component plug-ins
Includes Standalone application
Tonal Balance Control


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Mannas said:


> Izotope also has a deal where you can upgrade any Essentials version to the standard for $100


So this only gets you one upgrade (either Neuron or Ozone) to Standard. The crossgrade deal above kicks both to Advanced.






VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com





So what you COULD do is spend $199 for Izotope Advanced and mix with Neutron and master with Ozone. Excellent modern tools. And get Waves NLS and put that on all your channels and master bus (it has the Spike setting, which emulates an SSL4000), for $29.99. It really works as a summing mixer and adds punch to your mix. Or get CLA Mixhub for $38.99 and really use the SSL compression and EQ, then on top of that use Neutron for really surgical stuff and master with Ozone. Admittedly, your spending $240 by then - but as far as making the step towards Izotope goes, I’d definitely go the Plugin Boutique route.

Mind you: it IS a crossgrade, so you need to have at least one Izotope or Exponential Audio product. If you don’t, just get Excalibur or PhoenixVerb for $9.99 first (search this forum, I guess that deal’s also on Plugin Boutique).

^On this: if you log in to your Izotope account, the same deal is also there as a “loyalty offer”. Maybe that’s a safer way to make sure you’re eligible for the deal. I’m not 100% sure whether I included the correct link here. There’s another recent thread that discusses all of this in more detail, maybe check that one as well.

On SSL emulation, here’s a video on CLA Mixhub:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Mind you: it IS a crossgrade, so you need to have at least one Izotope or Exponential Audio product. If you don’t get Excalibur or PhoenixVerb for $9.99 first (search this forum, I guess that deal’s also on Plugin Boutique)


Forget this, you mention you already own Essentials. If you need a really good reverb, the PhoenixVerb is like a poor man’s Nimbus and sounds very good. For $9.99 it is extremely good value. Anyway.... sorry for the spam! 

Good luck with your considerations!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ozone is for mastering, Neutron for mixing.


That's not true at all. Just because Ozone is marketed as a mastering tool doesn't mean it isn't ripe for mixing. As I said there isn't a mix I do that doesn't have one, if not many Ozone modules all over it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> That's not true at all.


(Edit: removed a grumpy remark, totally unnecessarily aimed at @jcrosby - sorry! We kissed and made up 😂🙈).

So allow me to rephrase that:
Izotope markets Ozone mainly as mastering tool and Neutron mainly as a mixing tool. Since most tools have a lot of usefulness in both mixing AND mastering, they can both be used in EITHER process.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Jeez, no need to get all upset. Just chiming in to give the OP some well meant advise here.
> 
> So allow me to rephrase that:
> Izotope markets Ozone mainly as mastering tool and Neutron mainly as a mixing tool. Since most tools have a lot of usefulness in both mixing AND mastering, they can both be used in EITHER process.


I'm not upset at all. Absolutely not my intention... Considering the budget they mentioned was $100 I personally find it the best fit at that price point and was offering the perspective that it's well suited for mixing. As you said, I'm simply offering what I feel is the best advice based on years of using it.


----------



## Mannas (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you both for all the help and advice. This has been extremely helpful and also made the decision even harder. Haha. It looks like the Ozone/Neutron route definitely gives more value for sure. I did check the loyalty offers and I do have that crossgrade. To be honest I got Neutron Essentials when it was free a week or two ago and haven't even had time to touch it. 

The appeal of Waves was the "color" of the SSL vibe. Currently I don't do a lot of mixing as I'm really just diving into things more and getting the hang of everything. 

Izotope seems like a more viable long-term option while Waves seems to give more of the character I'm after I think. I'll look into that CLA MixHub. I missed it completely but seems like it could also give that same aspect and more contained as well. 

With Ozone/Neutron I'm a little confused on one aspect of the Standard vs Advanced versions. In the breakdown it said available as module and another option for Advanced says available as a plugin. I'm assuming the plugin option means I can use that specific EQ, Compressor, etc as a plugin. Seems straightforward. The module part is what confuses me. How does that actually work because that may influence which route I go that way as well. 

Thank you both again for the help!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

The advanced versions give you each effect 'module' as discreet plugins. It's not critical, but I do find it useful... basically you can use only the EQ as its own plugin instead of having to insert the entire Ozone shell plugin.

You also get a few extra whistles and bells with advanced. Spectral shaper and Low end ocus are useful, Codec preview and Master rebalance are probably a little niche for you as these are geared specifically toward mastering.

Neutron Advanced also has some pretty crazy automated features that will give you a decent rough mix using machine learning. (Ironically I don't use this feature. Not that it's bad, it's actually surprisingly decent). It also has some pre-defined shapes for Sculptor. Neutron will definitely speed things up. If you're still fairly new to mixing than it might be the better choice..

There's some other really useful stuff like TBC, (basically a meter that lets you check the tone of your tracks to a few reference curves. It's most useful though when you import you own references).

I'm guessing you can demo standard and advanced at the same time. If so I would. It's definitely worth seeing how you feel about the difference in features since they're both quite pricy if you don't catch them in a sale...


----------



## Technostica (Jun 11, 2020)

The Tonal Balance Crossgrade is $169 at JrrShop when added to the basket.
You might need to add a coupon to get that price so ask if required.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

I feel that @jcrosby has a pretty good experience with Ozone and agree with you both that seems to be a viable and robust mixing/mastering solution for your use case.

@jcrosby: Would you consider spending the extra $*100* (make that *$69*, thanks @Technostica) at all to get Neutron and Nectar and the Advanced stuff? Or is Ozone Standard “enough”.

As far as Waves plugins go: they too have a lot going for them. The CLA mixhub or the Scheps Omni Channel really are great mixing tools but come from an “emulation” angle so to speak. It definitely adds a flavor. You could easily add for instance NLS at a later stage (which “only” emulates drive and acts as summing mixer to add some character. The Mike “EMI / Abbey Road TG12345” setting really does add some mojo magic) for “just” $29.99.

So another way of looking at it could be: upgrade Ozone to Standard for 100 bucks and add NLS for 29.99 for flavor, and that way you can add both to your arsenal.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The Tonal Balance Crossgrade is $169 at JrrShop when added to the basket.
> You might need to add a coupon to get that price so ask if required.


So this is even cheaper than the 199 option and one is eligible if one owns “any” Izotope | EA product?


----------



## Technostica (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So this is even cheaper than the 199 option and one is eligible if one owns “any” Izotope | EA product?


Yes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Very cool indeed. Got this price without any coupons though? Are there coupon codes floating around?


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I feel that @jcrosby has a pretty good experience with Ozone and agree with you both that seems to be a viable and robust mixing/mastering solution for your use case.
> 
> @jcrosby: Would you consider spending the extra $100 at all to get Neutron and Nectar and the Advanced stuff? Or is Ozone Standard “enough”.
> 
> ...



I edited my reply to the OP. Give that a read... It explains the modules not included, a few differences.. I really like the advanced versions, but I also do some mixing/mastering work on the side and tend to grab the full version with plugins like this... It's definitely worth demoing before buying... As I mentioned, with Ozone you may very well not find yourself using codec preview or Master Rebalance...

The advanced stuff in Neutron however can be very useful if mixing is a bit of a wrestling process for you. The advanced stuff in Ozone is more focused on mastering.. If not aware of the _tricks_ Neutron Advanced has check the video below...

If you're not familiar with Spectral Shaper and Low End Focus, (which is easy since Izotope kind of don't fully explain what they do.)... Low End Focus is kind of like a mix between Oeksound's Spiff and Soothe, but tailored for low end. It's basically a low end 'spectral' expander/compressor. it helps lift up flat kick drums, or can do the opposite by smoothing out lumpy bass peaks.

Spectral Shaper is more or less Soothe, (a spectral de-esser...) It sounds fairly different, but that's generally the idea... Useful for smoothing high end and midrange harshness. 

(Also apologies if my post came across as short. I can totally see how it seemed that way...)

EDIT: I pasted the wrong link. Video is now embedded below..


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I edited my reply to the OP. Give that a read... It explains the modules not included, a few differences.. I really like the advanced versions, but I also do some mixing/mastering work on the side and tend to grab the full version with plugins like this... The advanced stuff in Neutron can be very useful if mixing is a bit of a wrestling process for you. The advanced stuff in Ozone is more focused on mastering..
> 
> If not aware of the tricks Neutron Advanced has check this video below...
> 
> ...



Thanks. And the apology is mine, I’m definitely suffering from lockdown grumpiness and wrongly directed it at you!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks. And the apology is mine, I’m definitely suffering from lockdown grumpiness and wrongly directed it at you!


And I'm absolutely suffering from lockdown social skills failure  Cheers!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd go with Ozone.
Or with Neutron.
Both are great.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Am I the only guy with an undying love for Waves plugins? Couldn’t live without my TG12345 and NLS plugs 😅


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

Mannas said:


> I mainly focus on old school Boom Bap style beats.


Cool. Two decades ago I went to Amsterdam to celebrate our annual (Dutch) Queen’s Day. Look it up - it’s a huge party basically. An entire nation has a holiday, and is doing garage sales (it’s a thing haha), dresses up in orange clothing and basically just parties, while the elderly check the queen’s new dress on TV 😅.

So this one guy has a cool -very loud- soundsystem going on, puts on a lot of nice breakbeats and old school hiphop and stuff. On the middle of a busy street, so in a very public area. This is Amsterdam after all. We don’t ask for permissions. A pretty large crowd has gathered and everybody is chillin’ and dancin’ and drinking beers.

Then two police officers enter the scene and inquire quietly about the permit. Again, this is Amsterdam, no true displays of power. The DJ puts on KRS One “Sound Of Da Police”. The crowd goes wild with laughter, as do the two police officers. They start dancing. The crowd continues to dance. Noone cares about the permit any more.

Such is the power of good Boom Bap beats. Hell, even KRS One named his album after it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. Two decades ago I went to Amsterdam to celebrate our annual (Dutch) Queen’s Day. Look it up - it’s a huge party basically. An entire nation has a holiday, and is doing garage sales (it’s a thing haha), dresses up in orange clothing and basically just parties, while the elderly check the queens’s new dress on TV 😅.
> 
> So this one guy has a cool -very loud- soundsystem going on, puts on a lot of nice breakbeats and old school hiphop and stuff. On the middle of a busy street, so in a very public area. This is Amsterdam after all. We don’t ask for permissions. A pretty large crowd has gathered and everybody is chillin’ and dancin’ and drinking beers.
> 
> ...



On a more serious note, listening once more to the lyrics, this song has become very relevant once more - unfortunately :-(


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 12, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> On a more serious note, listening once more to the lyrics, this song has become very relevant once more - unfortunately :-(


sorry to be OT but this 27 year old song has aspects that have not changed


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> sorry to be OT but this 27 year old song has aspects that have not changed


Officer - from Overseer. You want a little clarity? Check the similarity!

yes, sad but true


----------

